# UFC on FOX 5: Ben Henderson versus Nate Diaz



## NbleSavage (Dec 7, 2012)

Who you got this weekend for the UFC Lightweight Championship?

For me, anytime a Diaz gets in the cage he's fighting not only his opponent but the judges also. Yea, yea, he "reps the 209" ('ssup Stockton) but his consistent disrespect for any & all opponents in the cage also turns-off many of the Old School judges who could potentially award him a decision or take it away from him. 

Style-wise, I expect Bendo to keep the fight in kicking-range and to seek to use his speed and athleticism to out-point Nate. Bendo's got a D1 wrestling pedigree, so I'm betting Diaz won't even bother with takedown attempts unless he gets rocked and needs to hang-on to recover. 

Diaz has good hand-speed, and he'll land a few shots but he's not demonstrated knock-out power & Bendo is nothing if not durable and difficult to submit. 

I see this fight going the full 5 rounds and Bendo winning a split decision.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 7, 2012)

i fucking hate both the Diaz brother.  I expect Hendo to mop the floor with him and i really hope he holds onto the belt so my boy Anthony Pettis comes and takes it away from him again.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 7, 2012)

How can you hate the Diaz brothers? they are the last of a dying breed, Real Fighters. Now all these guys are "professional athletes" which is great but come on Im tired of hearing the same bullshit out of guys mouths, the diaz brothers dont sugar coat shit n you gotta respect that. 

N this fight depends on Hendo's movement. If he moves around, stays outta range he can win by decision. But Diaz has better boxing n better bjj... and if anyone recalls Hendo didn't do so well staying outta range of Frankie Edgar so unless he has taken his foot movement to a Junior Dos Santos level I don't see him staying outta range of Diaz..


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah yeah, the Diaz brothers are both talented fighters but I'm not a fan of there antics.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2012)

I love the diaz brothers good fighters and they were in the movie scarface...fuck the fuckin diaz brothers


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 7, 2012)

I bury those cacharoaches!


----------



## SAD (Dec 7, 2012)

Benson has not been caught in a submission by a guy with the BJJ skills of Nate, so if he finds himself there, especially early on, it may be a quick fight.  Keep this in mind too, Benson's hair makes it harder for him to slip out of certain submissions, so even later in the fight Nate's BJJ skills could be problematic.

I see Benson winning a unanimous decision, but it won't be pretty.

And to Mlupi, you are exactly the type of fan that still holds back MMA.  We all want to see real fighters with big heart and tough jaws, but that doesn't mean they have to act like piece of shit thugs from the hood in order to be considered a "real" fighter.  Hendo, who is one of the greatest fighters of all time, has always been well spoken (when his teeth are in) and respectful of his opponents (except Bisping).  Would you lump Hendo in with that group of "athletes-not-fighters"?  Would you tell him that to his face?  For that matter, would you tell any professional mixed martial artist to their face that they are not a real fighter?  I could go on and on, but you get the point.  The Diaz brothers have earned my respect from a skill standpoint, but as people I wouldn't give them the time of day.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 7, 2012)

^well said!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 7, 2012)

Noble, After what McDonald did to Nate, I think Ben has this one.  As SAD said Ben will have to be very careful.

Oh and WAR Pettis. Got to love anyone with the balls to throw spinning heel kicks in MMA and be feared for them.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 7, 2012)

Pettis is a personal friend of mine for many years. Kids got talent!  That fight between him and Henderson when he took the belt and jump kicked him off the cage was incredible.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 7, 2012)

Well the OP didn't ask who we liked as a person so I won't go into that. Unless you want me to lol. 

I am a Diaz fan, love watching those guys fight. I think Nate has came a long way over the last few years. Do I expect him to win? Not really. Only two ways I see Nate winning. An early submission in a scramble after a Benson take down, or if Benson decides to follow Donald's game plan and stay in close and try to box with Nate.  

I think nble savage has it figured out.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 7, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> Well the OP didn't ask who we liked as a person so I won't go into that. Unless you want me to lol.
> 
> I am a Diaz fan, love watching those guys fight. I think Nate has came a long way over the last few years. Do I expect him to win? Not really. Only two ways I see Nate winning. An early submission in a scramble after a Benson take down, or if Benson decides to follow Donald's game plan and stay in close and try to box with Nate.
> 
> I think nble savage has it figured out.



Funny story about the Diaz brothers.  At Grapplers Quest we were there and Nick and Nate are working guard with Rafeal Lovato Jr less that 10 feet from me and a couple of our guys.  One of Lovatos students asked for pics with Nate and Nick each of them held up middle fingers and laughed so did the student it was funny.  The student asked the Diaz Bros to take a pic with the students daughter and Rafeal.  No middle fingers at the request of Lovato and no cursing or shit talking from Diaz brothers.  They respect who they respect.


----------



## SAD (Dec 7, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Funny story about the Diaz brothers.  At Grapplers Quest we were there and Nick and Nate are working guard with Rafeal Lovato Jr less that 10 feet from me and a couple of our guys.  One of Lovatos students asked for pics with Nate and Nick each of them held up middle fingers and laughed so did the student it was funny.  The student asked the Diaz Bros to take a pic with the students daughter and Rafeal.  No middle fingers at the request of Lovato and no cursing or shit talking from Diaz brothers.  They respect who they respect.



I taught my pitbull to sit and lie down too. )


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 7, 2012)

SAD said:


> I taught my pitbull to sit and lie down too. )



Point taken.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 7, 2012)

SAD;65427
And to Mlupi said:
			
		

> No, poor judging and "fighters" that run away playing a points battle, are whats holding mma back.
> 
> I am well spoken, educated, and came from a middle class family. but I also grew up with friends who were severely poor.. When you grow up in a rough neighborhood broke it's a different mentality. Imagine being a kid and waking up every morning and knowing you have to defend yourself physically. The Diaz brothers aren't trying to be "thugs" they have a warriors mentality that was required for their survival. you don't have have to understand it, just respect it.
> 
> Their work ethic alone excludes them from being "thugs"


----------



## SAD (Dec 7, 2012)

We are going to have to agree to disagree or this will degrade quickly.

I am well spoken, educated, and came from a poor family in a bad neighborhood.  I'm not bragging when I say this, but I've been in no less than 200 street fights in my life, before I was 18.  It was how we settled things, how we dealt with disagreements, how we reacted to insults, and sometimes it was just for fun.  Before you go assuming someone can't possibly know where the Diaz brothers come from and why they are who they are, you might want to step back and think about just how many fighters come from really rough backgrounds and still manage to show respect to their opponents and fans.

And I HAVE fought MMA, professionally, so I am speaking from a personal experience standpoint as well.

I will agree with you that poor judging is hurting the sport.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 7, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> No, poor judging and "fighters" that run away playing a points battle, are whats holding mma back.
> 
> I am well spoken, educated, and came from a middle class family. but I also grew up with friends who were severely poor.. When you grow up in a rough neighborhood broke it's a different mentality. Imagine being a kid and waking up every morning and knowing you have to defend yourself physically. The Diaz brothers aren't trying to be "thugs" they have a warriors mentality that was required for their survival. you don't have have to understand it, just respect it.
> 
> Their work ethic alone excludes them from being "thugs"



I respect them both for their work ethic and as fighters, but there is more to the game and the sport than just fighting.  Look at GSP  he's the perfect example of how a martial artist should be, very humble and polite and never cocky.  Now I understand there is shit talking here and there to promote and such but when you're constantly swearing on tv, and flipping your middle finger everywhere in photos it is bad and it makes the sport look bad.  What is the younger kids and next generation of fighters to think? Is this what they are to follow??   

Bottom line, I think they are both punks! Good fighters yes, but complete punks.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 7, 2012)

It takes all types.  Remember that. It's part of everyday life.


----------



## SAD (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, I was right about it being Benson by unanimous decision, but I was dead wrong when I said it wouldn't be pretty.  Benson embarrassed Nate, and Nate embarrassed himself.  It's one thing to be in a war with someone and flick them off, but you just look retarded when the guy is beating your ass and you taunt him.  I would've rather seen Dennis Siver step back up to 155 for last night and replace Nate, because he looked awesome against Nam Phan.

And Cruickshank (sp?), damn he looked good.  Granted, he was fighting a blockhead who uses the "forehead defense" to stop punches and kicks (a defense made famous by Cabbage), but still, Cruickshank looked really dynamic and multi-faceted.

I was also really impressed by Abel Trujillo fighting out of the Blackzillions camp in Florida.  That guy is an animal.  Look for him to absolutely contend in the future.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 9, 2012)

It was a lop-sided fight... those foot sweeps and low kicks from the first minute kept Diaz from being able to use his reach advantage. Benson was way too strong for Diaz... even when Diaz had a chance at a submission hold Benson just powered out of it.

Yes, taunting a fighter while he is beating your ass is pretty stupid... there was one time in the third period I think when Diaz taunted Benson and Benson hit him with a straight right hand and knocked his ass down... lol.

All that being said... the best thing I can say about Diaz after last night is he is in good shape and can take a punch... and a kick... and a sweep... and an ass whoopin'.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 9, 2012)

SAD said:


> Well, I was right about it being Benson by unanimous decision, but I was dead wrong when I said it wouldn't be pretty.  Benson embarrassed Nate, and Nate embarrassed himself.  It's one thing to be in a war with someone and flick them off, but you just look retarded when the guy is beating your ass and you taunt him.  I would've rather seen Dennis Siver step back up to 155 for last night and replace Nate, because he looked awesome against Nam Phan.
> 
> And Cruickshank (sp?), damn he looked good.  Granted, he was fighting a blockhead who uses the "forehead defense" to stop punches and kicks (a defense made famous by Cabbage), but still, Cruickshank looked really dynamic and multi-faceted.
> 
> I was also really impressed by Abel Trujillo fighting out of the Blackzillions camp in Florida.  That guy is an animal.  Look for him to absolutely contend in the future.



Your right and you beat me to this.  I was about to give you props but didnt think you were out of bed yet.

That said, You and Noble could make some money with this.  Analizing fights that is.  Ive noticed the guys in the game now understand the book making side not the break down.  Guys would have lost alot of money last night relying on current analysis.  I can break down a fight as well as anyone else.  Until my favorites are in there Im too biased and want them to win. Ive noticed you and Noble and even Dark6 are very good unbiased analyst.

And your right those under card fights were great.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 9, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Yes, taunting a fighter while he is beating your ass is pretty stupid... there was one time in the third period I think when Diaz taunted Benson and Benson hit him with a straight right hand and knocked his ass down... lol.
> 
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



That was my favorite part of the fight. Diaz made a complete fool of himself last night which was very enjoyable. 
It's a shame because be is probably a top 5 grappler but he's a punk and that's going to hold him back.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 10, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Your right and you beat me to this.  I was about to give you props but didnt think you were out of bed yet.
> 
> That said, You and Noble could make some money with this.  Analizing fights that is.  Ive noticed the guys in the game now understand the book making side not the break down.  Guys would have lost alot of money last night relying on current analysis.  I can break down a fight as well as anyone else.  Until my favorites are in there Im too biased and want them to win. Ive noticed you and Noble and even Dark6 are very good unbiased analyst.
> 
> And your right those under card fights were great.



Cheers, Mate! I anticipated it being a bit closer than it was, with Nate even winning a round. SAD nailed it with the unanimous decision call. Very dominant performance by Bendo. His wrestling and his ability to neutralize Nate's boxing were decisive. Someone desperately needs to teach the Diaz Bros how to check leg-kicks


----------

